
Julia Robinson helped define the limits of mathematical knowledge - respinal
https://www.sciencenews.org/article/how-julia-robinson-helped-define-limits-mathematical-knowledge
======
tzs
She was once asked by the personnel department at Berkeley to describe what
she did each day. Her answer:

> Monday--tried to prove theorem, Tuesday--tried to prove theorem, Wednesday--
> tried to prove theorem, Thursday--tried to prove theorem; Friday--theorem
> false

------
drallison
For the ispired: [https://www.jrmf.org/team/nancy-
blachman](https://www.jrmf.org/team/nancy-blachman)

